# Movie Poster Screensavers



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I was inspired by the selection of movie poster screensavers available on http://kindlerama.com/free-screens/

Now I'm starting to add my own. I'll update this thread as I add more.

I've converted them into B&W and re-sized them to 800x600 to fit the Kindle perfectly (I find images as close to the proper size as possible so they still look good after they're 
re-sized).

*WARNING: Custom screensavers, if discovered by Amazon (in the case of a breakdown, etc.), will VOID YOUR WARRANTY. Click HERE for more information.

Click HERE for Screensaver REMOVAL instructions

Apparently, your warranty is restored if you remove any custom screensavers.* 

With that bit of doom and gloom out of the way, here are the screensavers...

*Click for Full Size*

*Added 1/7/09* (haven't tested these on my Kindle yet, but they should look/work fine)

       

*Added 1/6/09*

     

*Added 1/5/09*


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought I was one of only three Miracle Mile fans in existence. Now I have found a fourth!

*does the secret handshake*


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I thought I was one of only three Miracle Mile fans in existence. Now I have found a fourth!
> 
> *does the secret handshake*


Great to run into another fan of Miracle Mile.  It's a classic. Shame more people haven't heard of/seen it. It's easily the best work Anthony Edwards has ever done.

I actually only saw it for the first time a few months ago, but it's one of those I've been wanting to see for years.

Thankfully, it was well worth the wait. I absolutely love it.

Anyway, I've added more movie poster screensavers (see original post).

It has been challenging finding some of the older movies in a size that's close enough to Kindle's native 800x600. Most of what I've seen is half that size and wouldn't look good if I tried to blow it up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice to see that you have Amelie also. It is one of my very favorite movies. I love when


Spoiler



she changes everything in the grocer's apartment, including his speed dial.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you, those are great!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Glad everyone is enjoying these. I added some more.

But...

*WARNING: Custom screensavers, if discovered by Amazon (in the case of a breakdown, etc.), will VOID YOUR WARRANTY. Click HERE for more information.

Click HERE for Screensaver REMOVAL instructions

Apparently, your warranty is restored if you remove any custom screensavers.*


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for the screensavers, I love the pulp fiction one!


----------



## buddyswife (Jan 26, 2009)

can you have more than 1 screensaver at a time on your kindle?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

yep! just it alt-0 at the ones you want and they will come up when you put your k to sleep. (ex: you put a,b, and c screensavers on your K. first time you put it to sleep it will be a, turn on, sleep-screensaver b, turn on, sleep-s.saver c. turn on, sleep-s.saver a)


----------



## buddyswife (Jan 26, 2009)

great .. i was worried I'd be stuck with 1 lol .. shoulda known better ... thanks


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

no problem and welcome to the board!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice work, CS!  Are you taking requests?  If you are, I'd love to get the Bladerunner movie poster as a Kindle screen saver.

-X-


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Xia said:


> Nice work, CS! Are you taking requests? If you are, I'd love to get the Bladerunner movie poster as a Kindle screen saver.
> 
> -X-


I actually tried this one last week. It really doesn't come out very well--too dark and not enough contrast. Red lettering on a mostly black picture. But I'll do it again when I get home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

buddy's wife:

Your sig line comes out very big. . .I'm reading on a laptop and and kinda fills the screen. I'm pretty sure there's a way to make the picture a little smaller. Betsy or Verena (pidgeon92) or Leslie [other moderators] or maybe even some other members can probable tell you how to reduce the size a bit. It has something to do with setting the image size but I don't recall the details. But if you PM any of those folks they'll be happy to help you.

Or someone else might chime in now that I've mentioned it. To clarify: No Problem with the content, the picture size is just unwieldy on my little screen. 

Thanks!

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ I took the liberty of shrinking your signature graphic a bit.  - Harvey


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Harvey said:


> ^ I took the liberty of shrinking your signature graphic a bit. - Harvey


Bless you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## BrockToon (Feb 14, 2009)

Through the course of 2009 we'll be making available to Kindle owners our archive of movie stills, ads and posters in addition to articles, stories, features and over 30,000 film reviews. Boxoffice began publishing in 1920 and continues to this day. We're very excited about the possibilities with the Kindle.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

BrockToon said:


> Through the course of 2009 we'll be making available to Kindle owners our archive of movie stills, ads and posters in addition to articles, stories, features and over 30,000 film reviews. Boxoffice began publishing in 1920 and continues to this day. We're very excited about the possibilities with the Kindle.


This sounds very interesting, especially the film reviews. Can you tell us more?


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Thank you so much, BJ! I don't know how I missed this when you originally posted it. But many, many thanks to you for making me this screensaver. It looks awesome! Smooches!

-X-


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Always a pleasure, Xiasweet.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

*blushing*


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a note about adding screensavers on K1.  I put all of them in a folder I created called "screensavers" (creative, I know lol).  After a refresh, that appears like a book.  Then I go in and make them screensavers but just a reminder... hit Alt + F to make them full page first before you save them as an actual screensaver.  Otherwise, they photos will have the battery signal indicator at the bottom and it's annoying. lol

Also, I have a screensaver of the movie poster Mommie Dearest, let me know if you want it to add to your collection and if so, how to do that.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Not Mommie Dearest, but if anybody has The Sundance Kid, I'd love it! Leslie and I just named my K1 Sundance. Ok....so *she* named it. I call him Sunny for short.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh wow, BJ, that is just awesome!!!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


cool


----------

